# I'm looking for a good BBQ sauce to make



## rbranstner (May 31, 2010)

I have made several BBQ sauces in the past (Jeffs & others) but I am looking for a new recipe that I can try on ribs, PP etc. If anyone has proven recipe that you love and would be willing to share I would love to see it and give it a try. I am trying to prep for my family's Rib cook off for our reunion this summer. Just looking for something different so I have options. Thanks.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 1, 2010)

.


----------



## meateater (Jun 1, 2010)

I have one if you like habaneros. If not I guess your could eliminate that part or tone it down.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/habanero-bbq-sauce


----------



## eman (Jun 1, 2010)

2 cups water

3/4 cup light corn syrup

1/2 cup tomato paste

1/2 cup vinegar

3 tblsp molasses

3 tblsp dark brown sugar

1/2 tsp salt

1/4 tsp onion powder

1/4 tsp cayanne pepper

1/4 tsp paprika

1/8 tsp garlic powder

1 tsp liquid smoke (optional)

 combine all ingrediants in med. saucepan and while stirring bring to a boil over med high heat.

 Reduce heat and simmer  45 min to 1 hour or untill thick.

Cool and store in fridge overnight for the flavors to develop

This is a modification of the KC Masterpiece original sauce. I enjoy it alot


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for your recipes guys. I think I am going to make a half batch of a bunch of sauces and see which one really tickles my tongue.


----------



## shtrdave (Jun 1, 2010)

This is the one I make most of the time, it is easy and not spicy, but that could be fixed. I have made it diabetic friendly for my mother by using either low sugar ketchup or getting a pack of seasoning to make your own ketchup, and using splenda in place of the sugars.

1 ½ cup Ketchup
1 8oz. can Tomato Sauce
½ cup water
½ cup brown sugar
½ cup red wine vinegar
1/3 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 T soy sauce
½ t each Black Pepper, dry mustard, garlic powder, onion powder, dried oregano, dried basil crushed red pepper
¼ t allspice

Mix all together boil 3-4 minutes, simmer 10-30 minutes until desired consistency


----------

